

Hillary Clinton: Putin's tactics like Hitler's before WWII - colund
http://onpolitics.usatoday.com/2014/03/05/hillary-clinton-putins-tactics-like-hitlers-before-wwii/

======
mark_l_watson
Boom, boom. Hear the war drums.

Our problem is that there are too many very wealthy people who make too much
money sending poor and middle class kids to war.

I can't talk to what Russia is doing because I am unsure of the details. Still
Hiliary Clinton seems to be "pot calling the kettle black" in the sense that
in my lifetime my government (USA) has invaded many countries, attempted and
sometimes succeeded in overthrowing many governments (many of which were
democracies that were not rolling over for elite financial interests).

For those of us Americans who love our country, it is really time to make our
voices heard by: get to know your Congress critters, donate money to
ACLU+EFF+FSF, etc. It is also important to understand that the Clintons, the
Bushes, Obama, etc., etc. are owned by the financial elite - bought and paid
for.

I am not sure, but I think the very best thing to do is crowd funding
organizations that support the interests of common (non-elite) people.

~~~
omonra
Than you would probably put your time to better use by actually reading up on
said details instead of penning a tangential HN comment.

Because now your comment comes across as 'I have no idea what's going on, but
your should do X,Y,Z'

~~~
mark_l_watson
Why don't you say what you believe?

I have read a lot of international coverage of this situation, but the
international news coverage is so different thn USA news.

------
osipov
Hillary Clinton is uniquely qualified to lead our empire!

~~~
km3k
In the morning to you

~~~
osipov
...and in the morning to all the boots on the ground

------
fraqed
Interesting that Hillary is parroting the words of Canada’s Conservative
government and is then praised by John McCain.

[http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/john-baird-compares-
russia-s...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/john-baird-compares-russia-s-
actions-in-ukraine-to-nazi-invasion-of-czechoslovakia-1.2558118)

------
bruceb
Hillary is not the best when it comes to foreign policy. She supported the
Iraq war (which instead of appearing 'tuff ended up costing her the nomination
and the presidency), she backed the laughable accusation that Gaddafi was
supplying Viagra to Libyan troops, and now this stupid comparison.

That being said at this point she looks to win in '16

------
willyt
And here's a view from another angle:
[http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/mar/05/clash-c...](http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/mar/05/clash-
crimea-western-expansion-ukraine-fascists)

~~~
waps
Now that article reads like propaganda, almost panicking. I hear the reason is
that London's financial centre is ~30% dependant on Russian oil money. If that
were to stop, UK GDP would drop 5% or more.

------
ap3
I wonder how the US would react if Crimea pulled a Texas? Declare independance
from Ukraine, then request protection and anexation by Russia?

They could become the Lone Hammer state

------
torbjorn
Godwin's Law is leaking.

